# 2009 Le Mans Racing



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2009 Le Mans Series Schedule

Apr 5 - Catalunya

May 10 - Spa

Aug 2 - Algarve

Aug 23 - Nurburgring

Sep 13 - Silverstone

http://www.lemans-series.com/en/s01_home/s01p01_home.php

Jun 13 - Le Mans 24 Hours

http://www.lemans.org/24heuresdumans/pages/accueil_gb.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2009 American Le Mans Series Schedule

Mar 21 - Sebring

Apr 4 - St. Pete

Apr 18 - Long Beach

May 17 - Utah

Jul 18 - Lime Rock

Aug 8 - Mid-Ohio

Aug 16 - Road America

Aug 30 - Mosport

Sep 26 - Road Atlanta

Oct 10 - Laguna Seca

http://www.americanlemans.com/index_schedule.php


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Audi R15 TDI

AUDI AG is the world's first automobile manufacturer to develop a "second" generation diesel racing sports car. Audi aims to underline its supremacy and consolidate its expertise in car technology once more at the legendary 24 Hours of Le Mans with the all-new Audi R15 TDI.

The 24 Hours of Le Mans is particularly suited for this: Efficient and economical cars are especially required for the French endurance classic. Lightweight construction, environmentally friendly drive concepts and well-thought out aerodynamics are the focus of attention at Le Mans just as they are during the development of production cars. For this purpose the regulations intentionally give the engineers plenty of freedom.

Audi Sport fully exploited this creative freedom and put a new LMP1 race car on the track that differs significantly from all previous Le Mans sports cars. "The R15 TDI has many detailed technical solutions never seen before on a sports prototype," explains Head of Audi Motorsport Dr. Wolfgang Ullrich. "To a certain extent we followed entirely new routes."

Highly efficient TDI engine

The heart of the R15 TDI is a newly developed V10 TDI engine producing more than 600 hp, with a maximum torque output in excess of 1,050 Newton meters and which reflects the latest version of the TDI Technology invented by Audi. The power unit is more compact and lighter than the twelve-cylinder engine used in the preceding R10 TDI model. The specific fuel consumption and associated CO2 emissions could also be reduced. Innovations in the turbo-charging and fuel injection areas simultaneously ensure improved engine response. The R15 TDI is also equipped with a new generation of even lighter diesel particle filters.

The new sports car's aerodynamics, which play a particularly important role at Le Mans, are extremely refined. Like the DTM 2008 championship winning Audi A4, the airflow around and through the car was optimized with CFD (Computational Fluid Dynamics). Included among the many innovative detail solutions which can be spotted at first glance are a rear wing suspended from the top and a high nose.

Innovative vehicle electrical system concept

The vehicle electrical system in the Le Mans sports car is entirely new: A lithium-ion battery, as found in some hybrid vehicles, is used for the first time. It is lighter than the conventional battery and supplies a higher voltage.

The headlights fitted to the R15 TDI also benefit from the higher power. At Le Mans, Audi competes for the first time with a low beam unit comprised entirely of light emitting diodes, which represents the next generation of Audi LED technology for road cars.

Innovative approaches

Numerous innovative approaches are also hidden in the chassis and suspension of the diesel sports car. Due to the aerodynamic concept the front and rear suspension have been raised. Thanks to a longer wheelbase and the optimized vehicle weight the R15 TDI is significantly more agile than its predecessor.

Audi is the only automobile manufacturer to have won the famous 24 Hours of Le Mans with a diesel car. "With the R15 TDI we have created the base to be in a position to win also in 2009," says Head of Audi Motorsport Dr. Wolfgang Ullrich.

http://www.autoblog.com/photos/audi-r15-tdi-3/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Audi R15 TDI

The 12-hour race at Sebring is also the first event in which the new technical regulations for Le Mans prototypes are valid. In contrast to last year, the width of the rear wing is reduced by 40 centimeters. Furthermore, the diesel powered cars must compete with smaller engine air intakes and less turbo pressure and, as a consequence, less engine power.

Audi Sport has attempted to compensate as much as possible with many technical innovations for the restrictions imposed by the new regulations.

Comments before the race at Sebring
Dr. Wolfgang Ullrich (Head of Audi Motorsport): "Sebring is an important test for the 24 Hours of Le Mans for us. Experience shows that the track is very hard and mercilessly reveals any problem a car has. Therefore it's particularly important to compete with a newly developed car here. It goes without saying that we hope to be able to gauge the performance of our new Audi R15 TDI from the race, you can only do this when you compete against your competition - and this is the case at Sebring."

Ralf Jüttner (Technical Director Audi Sport Team Joest): "We are not as well prepared as we would like to be - but this is actually always the case with a new car. Unfortunately, it hurt us a lot this year that the tests in Europe were affected constantly by bad weather and we have not run in hot conditions like we can expect at Sebring. Furthermore, for the first time we did not test at Sebring before the race - which means we have no experience whatsoever with the Audi R15 TDI on the track. Luckily there is an additional test on the Saturday before the race which we will use. The grid isn't particularly large at Sebring this time, but the quality is incredible, especially in the LMP1 class. Two Audis, two Peugeots, two Acura/Hondas as part of a grid of 28 cars - it'll be a hot race!"

Lucas Luhr (Audi R15 TDI #1): "I'm really looking forward to Sebring! It's a race of great tradition. It's a great feeling to compete as defending LMP1 champion at the opening race of the American Le Mans Series season. The target is clear: We want to win! But it won't be easy. The Audi R15 TDI is in action for the first time in race trim. The competition is strong. We come to Sebring with a few question marks and we'll see for real exactly where we stand next week. I'm convinced that the R15 TDI will handle even better in Sebring than the R10 TDI. The R10 TDI wasn't a bad car, but whoever knows Audi knows that every new Audi is even better."

Mike Rockenfeller (Audi R15 TDI #1): "I was involved in the development of the Audi R15 TDI for the first time from the very beginning. It was a new and fantastic experience for me. I've driven in three tests but we were very unlucky with the weather. We had a hard time during the Sebring race week last year. I hope that we'll be in a significantly better position this year with the new R15 TDI. It's clear that Sebring is another test for us, but it's time to compete against the others on track. I'm interested to see who has made the best of the change in regulations."

Marco Werner (Audi R15 TDI #1): "We await Sebring with enormous interest and especially in two respects: Sebring traditionally opens the season, but is also the first race for our Audi R15 TDI. We are really intrigued to see just where we stand with the new car compared to the competition. To start with such a long and hard race is obviously a challenge. Nevertheless, we are targeting the ninth Sebring victory for Audi. It would be fantastic to win the race. I've driven six times at Sebring and have won half of my races."

Dindo Capello (Audi R15 TDI #2): "Sebring is the first real test for our new Audi R15 TDI. We've previously had fantastic debuts at Sebring, both with the R8 and also the R10 TDI. Our goal is to continue this streak. However, we know that it will be particularly difficult this year. We are behind schedule with our test program since we had bad weather at almost every test. The conditions in Sebring will be completely different. I'm convinced that the R15 TDI will immediately be quick but we have a lot of work as far as the fine tuning is concerned. My personal goal is clear: After three Sebring victories I want to get the 'Poker' - which is what we call four wins in Italy."

Tom Kristensen (Audi R15 TDI #2): "Sebring is a very special race held in incredible surroundings with a great atmosphere, a race I have been able to win four times. I sat in the winning car on the debut of both the Audi R8 and Audi R10 TDI - obviously I also hope to be in the same position on the race debut of the new Audi R15 TDI. Dindo (Capello), Allan (McNish) and my other team mates are just as impressed with the R15 TDI as I am. The car is pretty cool. Sebring will show who did their homework properly over the winter and where we stand in comparison to Acura/Honda and Peugeot - obviously also with regard to Le Mans. I'm also really looking forward to Friday evening: The film 'Truth in 24' which documents so impressively our Le Mans victory is shown on ESPN. We'll all watch it as preparation for the race."

Allan McNish (Audi R15 TDI #2): "My target is to claim the first victory for the Audi R15 TDI on its debut. This means that we cannot afford to make any mistakes as the competition is very, very tough this year. We'll have to run at a fast pace. The new Audi R15 TDI has a smaller, lighter engine, but there is an enormous amount of work going on in the background to compensate as best as possible for the restrictions enforced by the regulations. The new car has a better weight distribution and it more agile as a result. The aerodynamics has also been optimized. The R15 TDI is a huge step compared to the R10 TDI which won the 24 Hours of Le Mans three times in succession. I'm looking forward to Sebring and its unique atmosphere with more than 160,000 spectators, the majority of which camp at the track throughout the entire week. Sebring is the world's second biggest sportscar race."

http://www.autoblog.com/photos/audi-r15-tdi-studio-images/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Audi R15 TDI

http://www.championracing.net/2009/photos/R15/index.htm

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/newsmarch09.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Peugeot 908

http://www.peugeot-sport.com/EN/rubrique/actualite-endurance.php

http://www.peugeot-sport.com/EN/rubrique/photo-t520-endurance.php

http://www.endurance-info.com/version2/actualite-endurance-263.html

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/peugeot908.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Ferrari and Peugeot to develop KERS system.

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/newsnov08.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Acura ARX-02a

http://www.acura.com/MotorSports.aspx#/Motorsports

http://217.33.58.6/wirthres/news/1/acura-arx02a-prototype-sports-cars-launched253.html/0

http://217.33.58.6/wirthres/news/1/2009-acura-enginechassis-specifications.html/0

http://217.33.58.6/dfs/

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/AcuraARX-02.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sebring Test

http://www.americanlemans.com/index_news.php?n=12495

http://www.racecar-engineering.com/news/cars/312977/sebring-2009-monday-paddock-gallery.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sebring Test

http://www.planetlemans.com/2009/03/16/sebring-12-hours-monday-morning-test-results/

http://www.planetlemans.com/2009/03/16/sebring-12-hours-monday-afternoon-test-results/

http://www.planetlemans.com/2009/03/17/sebring-12-hours-more-images/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Lola-Mazda

http://www.dysonracing.com/html/cars/thecars2amazda.html

http://www.dysonracing.com/html/cars/thecars2bmazda.html

http://www.dysonracing.com/html/photos/09_lola/09_lola.html

Corvette C6R

http://www.corvetteracing.com/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

BMW M3
http://www.rahal.com/alms/cars/

Ferrari F430GT
http://www.risicompetizione.com/go/202F430GT.cfm

Porsche 911 GT3 RSR
http://www.porsche.com/usa/eventsandracing/motorsport/racingcars/911gt3rsr-997/

Corvette
http://lgmotorsports.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=15
http://www.lgmracing.com/media.html

Panoz
http://www.ptgracing.com/

Aston Martin
http://www.draysonracing.com/

Ford GT
http://www.robertsonrace.com/mainmenu.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sebring Test

http://www.americanlemans.com/index_news.php?n=12533

http://www.planetlemans.com/2009/03/17/sebring-12-hours-tuesday-test-results/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sebring Practice

http://www.americanlemans.com/index_news.php?n=12547

http://www.planetlemans.com/2009/03/18/sebring-12-hours-wednesday-morning-results/

http://www.americanlemans.com/index_news.php?n=12552

http://www.planetlemans.com/2009/03/18/sebring-12-hours-wednesday-afternoon-results/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sebring Qualifying

LMP1 _ Acura ARX-02a _ 1:45.278
http://www.gordonkirby.com/categories/columns/theway/2009/the_way_it_is_no169.html

LMP2 _ Acura ARX-01B _ 1:49.686
http://www.fernandezracing.net/english/

LM GT1 _ Corvette C6R _ 1:57.882
http://www.corvetteracing.com/

LM GT2 _ Porsche 911 GT3 RSR _ 2:03.051
http://www.farnbacherlolesracing.com/cars.htm

http://www.americanlemans.com/index_news.php?n=12579

http://www.planetlemans.com/2009/03/19/sebring-12-hours-qualifying-report/

http://www.planetlemans.com/2009/03/20/sebring-12-hours-thursday-action-in-pictures/

http://www.planetlemans.com/2009/03/19/sebring-12-hours-the-wednesday-in-pictures/

http://www.imsaracing.net/2009/events/sebring/alms pit notes/PitNotesPage07.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sebring Videos


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Audi R15 Chassis

Extreme aerodynamics
The Audi R15 TDI developed in line with the Automobile Club de l'Ouest (ACO) LMP1 regulations is the first "second" generation diesel racing sports car. Apart from the basic concept it does not have much in common with its forerunner, the R10 TDI unveiled at the end of 2005: Both are open topped roadsters with a TDI engine, a five speed gearbox and rear wheel drive. "The step from R10 to R15 is considerably greater than it was from R8 to R10," emphasizes Dr. Ullrich.

First Audi prototype with "high nose"
It is the first thing you notice about the new Le Mans sports car: The R15 TDI is the first Audi prototype with a "high nose." This helps to improve airflow through the roadster's front and rear ends and reveals the basic concept of the "new one." "The aerodynamics take precedence during the development, since they are also of great significance at Le Mans," explains Dr. Martin Mühlmeier, Head of Technology at Audi Sport.

In the process, the Audi Sport engineers chose similar routes to the current Audi A4 from the DTM. With help of CFD calculations (Computational Fluid Dynamics) the attached airflow and specifically the airflow through the car was optimized. With the R10 TDI the airflow was directed primarily over the bodywork, with the R15 TDI a part of the airflow is directed through the car.

This allowed Audi Sport to reduce the car's virtual frontal area. According to the race track, this can be used for less drag or more down force.

The design work around the rear end was particularly challenging. For the 2009 season the regulations stipulate a 40 centimeter narrower rear wing. A part of the down force lost as a result was recovered by the technicians through the extremely flat and flow optimized rear body and a novel rear wing design: The wing mountings are no longer on the underside, which is especially important for generating down force, but on the upper surface.

Also the exhaust tail pipes now emerging upwards just behind the engine have - in addition to being lighter - an aerodynamic effect: They optimize the incident flow to the rear wing.

Furthermore, to optimize the airflow the cooling air exit ducts behind the front wheels were subject to extensive refinement. They are very complex and look like gills on the R15 TDI.

The aerodynamic concept of the front end is also entirely new featuring a high nose with air partly flowing through it. The front suspension cowlings are also even more refined than on the R10 TDI.

"We are convinced that our aerodynamic concept offers a huge advantage over the R10 concept," says Dr. Martin Mühlmeier.

The R15 project started in autumn 2007 with the engine development and the definition of the concept. The first wind tunnel tests followed at the beginning of 2008. Design work started just before the 24 Hours of Le Mans at the end of the second quarter. Every available resource was channeled into the R15 TDI immediately after Le Mans. The maiden outing followed in December 2008.

The following development targets were given highest priority: to reduce the weight, which was partially due to the diesel engine in the R10 TDI being heavier than a conventional gasoline engine, to decrease the slightly excessive tail-heavy weight distribution also resulting from this, in general - as is normal for every new race car - to improve the performance and to optimize the aerodynamic efficiency. To achieve this, the technicians started by targeting the engine, the aerodynamics and weight.

http://www.audiusa.com/audi/us/en2/experience/motorsport/Audi_R15/chassis.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Audi R15 Powertrain

More compact and lighter
Although diesel engines were restricted by the Automobile Club de l'Ouest (ACO) regulations and must now make do with approximately 10% smaller air inlets and almost 7% less turbo pressure, Audi continues to rely on TDI power and thus the world's arguably most efficient drive technology.

Instead of twelve, the R15 TDI engine has ten cylinders. "In our opinion this is the best compromise for the existing ACO regulations," says Ulrich Baretzky, Head of Engine Development at Audi Sport. "It's not only a question of absolute power but also weight, size and drivability. This means also the engine has been subject to the strong demands of the whole package of the car."

Two cylinders less
As with the V12 TDI engine, Audi again uses the maximum displacement of 5.5 liters permitted by the regulations. The removal of two cylinders, however, enables a more compact design and a significant reduction in weight. The engine therefore makes a major contribution to the R15 TDI having a much better weight distribution as its predecessor.

The new power unit's architecture is only partly comparable with that of the V12 TDI; development began on September 1, 2007, the first dynamometer run was made one year later. The cylinder bank angle of 90 degrees was retained. Apart from this the engine is an entirely new development with a changed geometry.

The Audi Sport technicians did not only restrict themselves to reducing the weight and dimensions. Innovations in the used materials and the turbo-charging and fuel injection areas ensure a maximum of power and torque and a more spontaneous throttle response and thus better engine drivability. Furthermore, the specific fuel consumption and associated CO2 emissions were further reduced.

In spite of the lower turbo pressure (2.75 instead of 2.94 bar absolute) stipulated by the regulations and the smaller air inlets (37.9 instead of 39.9 millimeter diameter) the V10 TDI produces over 600 hp. The maximum torque still lies at about 1,000 Newton meter.

Short exhaust tail pipes
The exhaust system mated to the Audi engine is completely new. The titanium tail pipes now emerge on the upper side of the bodywork directly behind the power unit. Shortening the tail pipes also saved weight. Furthermore, the gases are now channeled more perfectly onto the rear wing and, as a result, also have an aerodynamic function. The lighter, next generation diesel particle filters (DPF) are even more compact than those of the R10 TDI and generate even less back pressure.

The new engine differs acoustically from its forerunner, the new sound is immediately evident: The V10 TDI is still considerably quieter than a common race engine, but sounds much more aggressive and powerful than the V12 TDI.

Proven gearbox
Like its predecessor, the R15 TDI also manages with five forward gears selected pneumatically via steering wheel mounted shift-paddles. The torque transmitting components of the gearbox of the gearbox are practically identical to the final lightweight version recently used in the R10 TDI. The traction control (ASR) was further developed. The multi-function steering wheel originates from the R10 TDI but has been given additional functions.

http://www.audiusa.com/audi/us/en2/experience/motorsport/Audi_R15/powertrain.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Audi R15 Specs

Vehicle
Vehicle type: Le Mans Prototype ("LM" P1)
Monocoque: Composite-fiber design from carbon-fiber with aluminum honeycomb, complies with the strict FIA crash and safety standards
Battery: Lithium-ion battery

Engine
Engine: 90 deg V10 turbo charged engine, 4-valves per cylinder, DOHC, 2 Garrett turbochargers, 2 x 37.9 mm engine air-intake restrictors (stipulated by regulations) and maximum turbo pressure of 2.75 bar absolute, diesel direct injection TDI, Fully stressed aluminum crankcase, 2 Dow Automotive diesel particle filters
Engine management: Bosch MS14
Engine lubrication: Dry sump, Shell oil
Cubic capacity: 5,500 cc
Power: Over 600 hp
Torque: Over 1,050 Nm

Drive / Powertrain
Transmission: Rear wheel drive, traction control (ASR)
Clutch: Carbon fiber clutch
Gearbox: Sequential, pneumatically operated 5-gear sport gearbox, partner X-trac
Differential: Mechanical locking differential
Driveshafts: Constant-velocity tripod plunge-joint driveshafts

Suspension / steering / brakes
Steering: Electronic-controlled rack and pinion power steering
Suspension: Independent front and rear double wishbone suspension, pushrod system with torsion bars and adjustable dampers
Brakes:Hydraulic dual-circuit braking system, monobloc light alloy brake calipers, front and rear ventilated carbon-fiber brake discs, driver adjustable infinitely variable brake-balance
Wheels: O.Z. magnesium forged wheels, front: 13.5 x 18 inch, rear: 14.5 x 18 inch
Tires: Michelin radial, front: 33/68-18, rear: 37/71-18

Weight / dimensions
Length: 4,650 mm
Width: 2,000 mm
Height: 1,030 mm
Minimum weight: 900 kg
Fuel tank capacity: 81 liters (Shell V-Power Diesel)


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Audi R15
http://www.racecar-engineering.com/articles/sportscar/312172/sebring-2009-audi.html

Peugeot 908
http://www.racecar-engineering.com/articles/sportscar/312191/sebring-2009-peugeot.html

http://www.racecar-engineering.com/news/people/300664/peugeot-reveals-2009-spec-908-hdi-fap.html

Acura 
http://www.racecar-engineering.com/articles/sportscar/312036/sebring-2009-acura.html

Lola
http://www.racecar-engineering.com/articles/sportscar/312173/sebring-2009-lola.html

Corvette C6R
http://www.racecar-engineering.com/articles/sportscar/312201/sebring-2009-corvette.html


----------

